# Preinfusion on Auber for Silvia worse than without!?



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

As the title says.

Had the combo for a coupla months now but I don't use preinfusion function as it seems to cause spritizing more often than without.

Any suggestions as to why this might be?


----------

